# Shelf Life Of Metformin



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Any ideas? I have lost the packet


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

3-5 years depending on brand, but of course it depends on how long into the shelf life it was when you got it. All blister strips are marked with an expiry date, either stamped into the edge or printed on the back.


----------

